# "Cereal Killa" has entered the building!!



## Neil R (Oct 29, 2006)

Hi guys and gals,

Most of you will know me from the shows or other forums, but I've bin 'avin a deakers at this site and it looks top bollox.

I'm sure i'll be chattin' to you all at some point or other.

Take care y'all!! :lol:


----------



## nick500 (Dec 12, 2005)

welcome


----------



## LeeB (Oct 5, 2011)

welcome on board mate!


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2006)

hi neil thank you for taking time to register, get some pic's up

pleeease

x


----------



## Neil R (Oct 29, 2006)

Only if you tell us about the "Hula-hoop" trick!!!  LOL


----------



## Neil R (Oct 29, 2006)

> ..... get some pic's up
> 
> pleeease
> 
> x


Bin tryin' to do the photo thingy but strugglin' a wee bit.

Is there a photo bucket you load pics into coz so far I've only been able to sort out avatar, but all pics of me are over 10kb!

Any clues anyone????????

An' dont say lose weight :lol: :lol:


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2006)

your pics are up neil in the pictures forum now say thank you and girls are better than boys

xx


----------



## Neil R (Oct 29, 2006)

> your pics are up neil in the pictures forum now say thank you and girls are better than boys
> 
> xx


OK smarty pants!!

And yes i agree Girls are Better than boys, I prefer 'em any road!! :shock: :wink:

I wonder what they'll say about your hoola-hoop party trick over on RG ??? :lol:

Must be good coz your keeping REAL quiet about it!!


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2006)

its a shame but i havent got any photographic evidence, maybe i could put it in my rountine next year, its all about the hips

x


----------



## Neil R (Oct 29, 2006)

' said:


> its a shame but i havent got any photographic evidence' date=' maybe i could put it in my rountine next year, its all about the hips
> 
> x[/quote']
> 
> ...


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2006)

never even thought of that interpretation of been good with hula hoops, neil what goes on in that mind of yours

x


----------



## Neil R (Oct 29, 2006)

' said:


> never even thought of that interpretation of been good with hula hoops' date=' neil what goes on in that mind of yours
> 
> x[/quote']
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol: i thought you knew I was a dirty stinkin' perve!! Ha ha ha


----------



## Neil R (Oct 29, 2006)

*Anyone give us a clue as to why my signiture doesn't attach to my postings*???????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????

???????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????

???????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## LeeB (Oct 5, 2011)

yep - signatures are disabled to stop people getting free advertising!!!

so my sig dont work either 

*Lee & Squatty - male escorts for hire... good rates.. anything goes... call 555-GAY-MEAT!!*


----------



## LeeB (Oct 5, 2011)

that was a joke by the way... just in case your wondering... how do i delete these things!! lol


----------



## nick500 (Dec 12, 2005)

haha


----------



## squatty (Jun 23, 2006)

LeeB said:


> yep - signatures are disabled to stop people getting free advertising!!!
> 
> so my sig dont work either
> 
> *Lee & Squatty - male escorts for hire... good rates.. anything goes... call 555-GAY-MEAT!!*


Damn. Bert, 65 from Humberside has been dialing that number for hours


----------



## Neil R (Oct 29, 2006)

LeeB said:


> yep - signatures are disabled to stop people getting free advertising!!!
> 
> so my sig dont work either
> 
> *Lee & Squatty - male escorts for hire... good rates.. anything goes... call 555-GAY-MEAT!!*


LMFAO :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

Hi Neil, we've spoken briefly at a few shows you've been in but never at any great length.

Welcome to Musclechat, its a real bodybuilding forum, pretty light on gossip and bullsh1t which is a pleasant change from some of the forums out there.

Really glad to have you along, we can't have too many quality bodybuilders with a high level of "been there" experience.

Dougie

www.extremenutrition.co.uk


----------



## Neil R (Oct 29, 2006)

Cheers Dougie mate, much appreciated.

I remember chatting whilst we were all waiting backstage at the Wigan show the other year. I remember you were sorting Chris Wall out. Didn't he turn down £400 for the guest spot? What is he? Made of money or something? Foolish to turn down that kinda cash, especially as he'd just come 4th in the Class 1 Universe; an awesome result!

Not the best of nights really, was absolutely knackered from the Uni the day before and what with Kev doin' his karaoki caberet all night it was well past midnight before we got onstage and everyone was totally shagged out. Still, it was a laugh!! :lol:

I'm sure we'll have plenty of chats on the forum mate!! 

All the best


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

Yes, I told Chris to take the money but he wanted a win after placing second in the EFBB heavyweights and 4th in the Uni and reconed this would give him a win to finish the season and a first place trophy.

Kevin does his fathers memory proud every year but when you've got to drive back to Edinburgh after him and all his cousins have has a shot on the mike it a bit of a cnut!

We're getting an influx of Yorkshiremen lately, we're going to get a "Fishing, Shooting and Whippets" section just for you lot. We might even tempt big Lister if we add that!

www.extremenutrition.co.uk


----------



## bodyworks (Oct 17, 2007)

Aye, we like us whippets and pidgeons darn here tha' nors. I'm off art nar ta feed me birds.

here kes......


----------



## LeeB (Oct 5, 2011)

...like tekin bread tut top at wurld!


----------



## Neil R (Oct 29, 2006)

bodyworks said:


> Aye, we like us whippets and pidgeons darn here tha' nors. I'm off art nar ta feed me birds.
> 
> here kes......


LMFAO :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

I think Gary Lister thing is Rabbit huntin', likes the extra creatine you get from the meat! Yum Yum

.......here floppy! :twisted:


----------



## Neil R (Oct 29, 2006)

Well after a month out of the gym, eating what i want and doing what I want, I decided to weigh myself; give misen a laugh, I currently weigh...

....17st 2lbs !! :shock:

Not bad for a couch potatoe !!! 

Just goes to show you don't need to lift weights to be big !! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## LeeB (Oct 5, 2011)

so whens your next show going to be then Neil?


----------



## Neil R (Oct 29, 2006)

Absolutely no earthly idea mate!!

Haven't thought that far ahead, might give it a good few years, just enjoy training...for FUN!! Oh, and pay off the debts I incurred from last attempt at competing !! 

I have thought about maybe trying to get upto 300lbs bodyweight; previous high being 283lbs. An extra 17lbs should be a piece o' pish. Did some strongman stuff last year which was a good laugh so maybe have another dabble in that arena.

Or i may just concentrate on helping out other competitors, doing backstage stuff etc.etc.

Got plenty of options, just too indecisive.

First step is to getback into the gym. Where I go from there is anyones guess......


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2006)

Welcome m8. Do i recognise you from MT?


----------



## Neil R (Oct 29, 2006)

fusfa said:


> Welcome m8. Do i recognise you from MT?


Yeah, 8) ; been on there a few times but I find a lot of the postings from people far too arsey & aggresive. :evil: I personnally feel that forums should be a place for fellow trainers to exchange knowledge and ideas in a friendly way, not for some half-wit who hasn't got a clue to start screaming abuse just coz they think they're nice an' safe behind a keyboard. No time for them sort (I think Dougie aka - 'Extreme' is of the same opionion!)

So now I stick to the boards with like minded people on like this one & RG.


----------



## Neil R (Oct 29, 2006)

Thought i'd update these after 5 years!!!! OMG


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

Better late than never neil lol


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

Hello old boy, nice to see you back on here!


----------



## Neil R (Oct 29, 2006)

Cheers Dougie. Now Kami has retired (for now!!) and I've sorted the injuries out, its about time I got "back on track"!!!!!


----------



## Neil R (Oct 29, 2006)

Thought I'd stick on a couple of "update" pics. The first one is from earlier in the year, cant remeber when exactly, the second is from NABBA British in May....gotta improve on that shite for starters!

View attachment 2373


View attachment 2374


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Neil R said:


> Thought I'd stick on a couple of "update" pics. The first one is from earlier in the year, cant remeber when exactly, the second is from NABBA British in May....gotta improve on that shite for starters!
> 
> View attachment 2373


Do you still have any knees left, LOL


----------



## Neil R (Oct 29, 2006)

They are actually doing pretty well.....aside from one particular Squat session where I had a crack at a 260k squat for 2 reps, and was an inch and half shorter afterwards!! LOL  

{Seriously, i was as well!!! Hahaha}


----------



## Neil R (Oct 29, 2006)

Not including the sled its 580k (the olympic bar through the middle is not part of the sled! LOL, I added that myself)


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Neil R said:


> Not including the sled its 580k (the olympic bar through the middle is not part of the sled! LOL, I added that myself)


And no knee wraps, hardcore leg training.


----------



## Neil R (Oct 29, 2006)

I'd only use knee wraps if I was doing less than 6 reps.

Got 10 out that mutha!!!


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Neil R said:


> I'd only use knee wraps if I was doing less than 6 reps.
> 
> Got 10 out that mutha!!!


Must have powerlifters joints and ligaments


----------

